# Where is a good place to mullet fish?



## fish'n4fun (Oct 10, 2008)

Looking for a good place to catch mullet in pace or pensacola. Thanks for your help

Josh


----------



## fish'n4fun (Oct 10, 2008)

anybody know where would be a good place to try?


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Do you have a boat or are wading/throwing from a pier? The best mullet come from the Intercostal. Innerarity Point and Ono Island(over in AL)are suppose to hold some of the cleanest mullet in the area.


----------



## fish'n4fun (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks...I went over to the 17th street tressel fishing and seen some guys catching some. I was wanting to know where would be some good places to try. Iwould bewading.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I think Paradise Bar and Grill on the Beach has a dock that is pretty good. I've never fished there, but have heard that is accessible to cast netters from the shore. Might need to buy a beer or eat a burger before they let you throw off the dock, I don't really know for sure.

I wouldn't get on the train trestle, because it is active (trains still use it), plus you would be catching mud mullet out of the bayou. The best tasting mullet come from the cleanest sand bottom you can find. I wish I could give you some more spots, but I fish out of a boat so I don't really know of any.

I do see people throwing off of the big concrete pier/sea wallthey built downtown (I think it was for cruise ships that never came). I'm pretty sure you can park by the woods across from the parking garage on Main St. and walk down to it, but I don't know what quality of mullet you will get. They are always throwing off the west corner.


----------



## fish'n4fun (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah I didnt want to go there to catch any mullet. I see trains go over there and didnt like the idea. But thanks again for the info will have to see what it is about over there. Just looking for a place to catch a few fish and have fun doing it. Not having to worry bout jumping from a bridge lol.

Josh


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Try Floridatown Bay. When you are heading towards pensacola from pace, park on the left before the first span of bridge and walk down. We slayed them down there all last year. Bring a sack to pull behind you and put them in.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

We went wading last week for mullet in Floridatown Bay and the bottom is pure mud. Ended up loosing a pair of crocs out there. If you would like some good black mullet I would suggest wading on the northern shore ofPensacola Beach. Or try Dickerson City, went friday to try an catch a redfish their and seen a ton of Silver Mullet


----------



## fishindad1 (Oct 7, 2008)

If you are wading for mullet or you want to throw from a pier, I have caught some nice sized ones and a few big jarheads in the last week at the public piers, the county has at Oriole beach and Woodlawn beach and on the East bay side at the Bal Alex boat launch. They are good accesses to get in the water and wade down the beach in either direction as long as you wade under or walk over at the beach and stay off of private piers. Be polite and respectful to homeowners of their personal docks and you may meet a new friend who will allow you to throw from their pier for a small mess of nice mullet. I grew up here in Hickory shores, My parents have been their since 1957, and you will find that being nice, and a nice cleaned, mess of fish for dinner to a senior citizen couple, will go a long way. Believe me I know.


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_lblFullMessage>We went wading last week for mullet in Floridatown Bay and the bottom is pure mud. Ended up loosing a pair of crocs out there. If you would like some good black mullet I would suggest wading on the northern shore ofPensacola Beach. Or try Dickerson City, went friday to try an catch a redfish their and seen a ton of Silver Mullet


You have to keep to the east side close to the bridge it is shallow all the way accross and there is a sandbar (sandy bottom not mud) but stay on the sand bar or you will sink in the quick sand like black mud. The sand bar is pretty large and the mullet seem to stay on or around it. There is also a little creek that vcomes out right there and we have netted lots of them right in the mouth of the creek.


----------

